# Brahms - String Quintet No. 1 in F major, Op. 88



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Johannes Brahms: String Quintet Op.88*

Ernst Kovacic, Niels Chr.Øllgaard, Steven Dann, Michel Camille, Richard Lester at the 11th Esbjerg International Chamber Music Festival 2009 www.eicmf.dk EICMF is unique in Denmark as it invites artists to collaborate in new constellations, form new relationships, establish a foundation for exchange and annually act as a host for an international community of artists.

The best I could find, and it is quite good.

full


----------

